

Ask HN: Any forums/blogs where advertisers hang out? - eliot_sykes

I think this is a long shot, but do you know of any forums or blogs or online communities where advertisers hang out?<p>I'm trying to generate some/any early interest in an advertising experiment.
======
jacquesm
As a rule advertisers use agencies if they are slightly larger, the smaller
ones you might find on the adwords forum.

<http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/AdWords?hl=en>

